# Diodos de protección?



## jalejos (Mar 20, 2015)

Hola.
En muchos de los esquemas de amplificadores de potencia, observo que hay un diodo entre el positivo de alimentación (catodo) y salida de altavoz (anodo) y entre esta salida de altavoz (catodo) y negativo de alimentación (anodo)
Estos diodos son de protección contra sobrecargas? Actúan como antipop al corte de alimentación? ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2015)

jalejos dijo:


> Hola.
> En muchos de los esquemas de amplificadores de potencia, observo que hay un diodo entre el positivo de alimentación (catodo) y salida de altavoz (anodo) y entre esta salida de altavoz (catodo) y negativo de alimentación (anodo)
> Estos diodos son de protección contra sobrecargas?





> Actúan como antipop al corte de alimentación? ...




Protegen al amplificador cuando este trabaja con cargas muy inductivas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2015)

Dicho de otra manera , para cuando el cono vuelve violentamente y genera una tensión inversa


----------



## jalejos (Mar 20, 2015)

Para eso no está la red zobel? (Resistencia y condensador en serie entre la salida del altavoz y masa)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2015)

Eso es para evitar oscilaciones , para que no oscile la etapa de salida (en alta frecuencia) , en cambio los díodos son para cuando el cono vuelve violentamente y funciona como generador (en baja frecuencia)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2015)

jalejos dijo:


> Para eso no está la red zobel? (Resistencia y condensador en serie entre la salida del altavoz y masa)




La red de Zobel "Adapta", los diodos protegen


----------



## crimson (Mar 20, 2015)

Este tema lo habíamos discutido por acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/necesito-diagrama-amplificador-126633/
Saludos C


----------



## The Rookie (Mar 20, 2015)

Diodos se utilizan desde + V y -V a la salida del altavoz para evitar volver FEM generada
por la bobina del altavoz


----------

